# P.I.P. Roof Rack Install



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

Just picked one up.
Does the weather stripping in the rain channels need to be removed?
Doesn't seem like there;s enough room for the clamps to get a good grip with that stripping in there...


----------



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

NE1?
im about to yank it... just wann make sure thats what needs to be done.
got it used, no instructions.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SHOCKNM)*

yes, it needs to be removed. if you want to leave some in there, you can just cut out the sections where the rack feet actually sit.


----------



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

Thank you Josh!


----------



## SHOCKNM (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (SHOCKNM)*

The weather stripping popped out surprisingly easy.
My wife wants me to paint the metal black. I agree.
Also considering not leaving it on full time... it's parked in a public lot all day when my wife's at work








Here it is as it sits now:
































Next up is the Depo blacked out headlights, clear turn signals, coilover drop, powdercoating the steelies, maybe a flat black paint job.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (SHOCKNM)*

if you decide to go black with it. I would recommend powdercoating it since it sits on top of the car and will catch road debris as well as anything you put up there. Simple paint will be susceptible to chipping once you start using it.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_if you decide to go black with it. I would recommend powdercoating it since it sits on top of the car and will catch road debris as well as anything you put up there. Simple paint will be susceptible to chipping once you start using it.

Agreed! And *don't* powder coat over that Pip logo!!! That's a super rare rack and near impossible to find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

Make sure you loosen and retighten the mounts from time to time so they don't freeze up and rust like mine did. I gotta get around to fixing it and putting it back on the car.


----------



## geoduch (Jul 10, 2012)

I just picked up a PIP rack and it needs to be painted, powder coated or rhino lined...anyone have experience with any of the above protection methods? opinions? what is the best varnish/polyurethane to use on the slats?


----------

